# Colorado in April?



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello guys!
I live in Miami so my snow knowledge is pretty basic... Can anyone please tell me if there is snow in Colorado during April?
Is it a good month for snowboarding?
Finally, which Colorado resort would be better at that time... Aspen, Breck, or Vail?
Thanks in advance for the advise!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

March - April is usually peak season.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

there is still riding in april. I don't know about Aspen, but you could ride Breck and Vail on the same trip if you get the right pass.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Lotta places close around the second week of April.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Loveland and A-Basin will be open for sure.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks guys!
The responses are convincing that Colorado is ok the first couple of weeks of April!
I truly appreciate it, take care!


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

To save some money look into the Peter Glenn trip...

700$ for 6 nights and 5 lift tickets at snowmass


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks Justman1020! Will check it out!


----------



## bsrkoacar (Dec 1, 2011)

paulperroni said:


> Hello guys!
> I live in Miami so my snow knowledge is pretty basic... Can anyone please tell me if there is snow in Colorado during April?
> Is it a good month for snowboarding?
> Finally, which Colorado resort would be better at that time... Aspen, Breck, or Vail?
> Thanks in advance for the advise!


You can still have good snow in April but you can also have days of ice or slush. its hard telling what mountain is gonna be best since spring weather can be so unpredictable but I would stick to the high elevation mountains like the I70 resorts or telluride. Steamboat can have decent spring days too but is much lower elevation typically meaning warmer days and wetter snow.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks man,
It looks like we're heading to Aspen... Hope it's high enough


----------

